# Gauges, directionals, blower fan all dead



## steelheader (Oct 2, 2006)

My 9/87 pickup will not start. All the gauges, idiot lights, directionals, blower fan, reverse lights all went dead before it stalled and died. I replaced the alternator, and it was charging, then I had a dead battery. Replaced Battery. Had the alternator tested at a shop-- it is fine, but will not charge my battery. Now I can't even get it to start. I've got power to headlights, starter cranks fine, but she won't start up. 
Anybody have an idea of what is wrong here?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check your grounds and retest the alt, sounds like the regulator isnt working.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Bad alternator. Check the fusible links connected to the positive post of the battery.


----------



## steelheader (Oct 2, 2006)

*There is continuity through the fusible links*

coming off the positive post. All the fuses and relays seem OK. The relays have continuity through two post and some resistance on the others. I assume this is how they should be. main relay closes when 12v applied.
The truck fires up only intermittently. Speedo, radio work; All other gauges and warning lights are dead. There is no low/no power to the upper buss of the fuse box.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

wasnt there a thread on this about a regulator in the inst. cluster? or a known problem?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The regulator just runs the fuel and temp gauges.

Did you check the fusible links on the battery or not?


----------



## steelheader (Oct 2, 2006)

*Fusible links are OK*

Yes, I checked them first. I see two coming off the post and they are both OK (not burnt/blistered and measure full battery voltage through the link.
The acc relay above the fuse buss was bad-- stuck in the open position. I am picking up a new one this afternoon and I'm hoping (but I doubt it) that replacing that relay will restore power to the fuse buss. I'm only getting about half a volt to the upper fuses. I will check the connections to the buss and start chasing that backwards. 
I only have a chilton's, which is pretty much no help for electrical.
When I jump power from the bottom buss to the top (which restores my gauges) and turn the key (but before I crank the starter) , the fuel pump only kicks on intermittantly--should it come on every time? under these conditions, when I crank the starter, I get a spark at the plugs, but seems like no fuel--it won't fire up. The fuel pump relay is Good--it closes when 12v applied.
Until now this vehicle has been bulletproof.

Also, mines a 9/87, what month is the cutoff for the next model year?

Thanks,
Jim

'87 pickup z24


----------



## steelheader (Oct 2, 2006)

*New relay*

didn't change anything-- still no power to the fuses.


----------



## steelheader (Oct 2, 2006)

*truck is fixed*

there was a loose harness supplying power to the fuses--it may have contibuted to the relay burning out. truck is running fine now


----------

